# power ratio dilema



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

my amps 

Tru Tech S25
4 Ω STEREO RMS 125W x 2
2 Ω STEREO RMS 200W x 2
1 Ω STEREO RMS 275W x 2
2 Ω MONO RMS 550W x 1

Tru Tech SB6
4 Ω STEREO RMS 100W x 4 + 200W x 2
2 Ω STEREO RMS 150W x 4 + 300W x 2
4 Ω MONO RMS 300W x 2 + 600W x 1

of course going with horns ES style

mids are 4 Silver Flute W17RC38-08 8 ohm version 4 ohm per door

subs are JBL W12gti.

here's what i'm thinking tell me what you think.
S25 to horns
mids to channels 5 & 6 of sb6 seeing 200w
subs to bridged front 4 channels seeing [email protected] per sub ran at 3 ohms.

what do you think??


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have 200rms to my horns and 300 to my mids and 500 to sub

summary---you're overthinking it


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I have 200rms to my horns and 300 to my mids and 500 to sub
> 
> *summary---you're overthinking it*


ditto


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so ur saying i'll be ok mic? lol


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> my amps
> 
> Tru Tech S25
> 4 Ω STEREO RMS 125W x 2
> ...


What? This power ratio again??? :laugh: 

SB6 1 to 4 bridged to midranges 
SB6 5 & 6 to horns 
Buy another S25 and use 1 per sub  

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> What? This power ratio again??? :laugh:
> 
> SB6 1 to 4 bridged to midranges
> SB6 5 & 6 to horns
> ...


x2, this is what I was thinking too. even if you just use the 1 S25 for the sub.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

buying another amp is a no go


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Trading the sb6 for 3 is though


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Get 4 ohm Silver Flutes and use everything off of the 6 channel amp .


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

honestly i can't remember why i got 8 ohm ones there was a reason i just can't remember y


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Crack kills


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

think my plan was to bridge the front to the mids but i think 300 would be overkill on these mids lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sell and start over. Be a shame to not use that amp to its full potential


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> think my plan was to bridge the front to the mids but i think 300 would be overkill on these mids lol


If you have enough channels to bridge then going with 8 ohms always seems like the better deal to me... plus better sensitivity and selection. At least that's how I view it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

lol at too much power....


----------

